# clomid after miscarriage



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i have just miscarried after my first cycle of clomid. I was wondering if anyone had any advice about going back onto clomid and when i will ovulate again. I already have a healthy 3 year old conceived on clomid and this was my second chance. i don't know if i am brave enough to try again but i would love to know what my options and chances are anyway. thats if I can buck up enough courage. The what ifs are the worst. Any advice would be great as i feel a little alone at the moment and it is taking its time. 
Love Sally


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Sally,
I am really really sorry about your loss. Its hard,I know. Unfortunatly I dont know if you should start to take the clomid again, maybe you should ask your gp, or consultant. Have you posted this message on Ask a Nurse, they may beable to help you.
There are alot of women on here who know how you are feeling, and believe me it does get easier as time goes on but it is a slow painful process.
I hope this as been a little help. Hang in there.
All the best
Lisa


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Lisa
It is easier when you can talk to someone who understands and isn't too close to you. i am seeing my GP tomorrow and hopefully I am going to change my consultant so I should know a little more then. Once again thanks as any support at the moment is great.
Love Sally


----------

